# Jet desert transit



## CHamilton (Apr 8, 2014)

From Facebook.



> Who needs a flying car if you put JATO bottles on your camel?


----------



## afigg (Apr 9, 2014)

Does not look all that aerodynamically stable to me. A cartwheeling camel with the rockets running would be one very unhappy camel.


----------



## Green Maned Lion (Apr 9, 2014)

The proper mess of insulting Arabs in this country makes me sick. Delete this thread, please.


----------



## John Bredin (Apr 9, 2014)

afigg said:


> Does not look all that aerodynamically stable to me. A cartwheeling camel with the rockets running would be one very unhappy camel.


That implies that there's ever such a thing as a happy camel. :giggle:


----------



## Texan Eagle (Apr 9, 2014)

Green Maned Lion said:


> The proper mess of insulting Arabs in this country makes me sick. Delete this thread, please.


Thinking everything that has a desert is Arab and everything about Arabs is an attempt to insult them makes me sick. Delete this mentality, please.

It's a joke, have some sense of humor man.


----------



## George Harris (Apr 9, 2014)

GML, I hope you were being facetious. Crossties belong in track, not worn as chips on shoulders.


----------

